# Yesterday was all Mine



## Brink (Mar 13, 2016)

Moma Brink and I went exploring some abandoned iron ore mines. Some were in use, secretly, during Revolution, most were in use by war 1812 and civil war.
Iron ore was brought down the mountain to either Cold Spring, or West Point foundries. There, cannon barrels were produced.

This is Denny mine

Reactions: Way Cool 6


----------



## Brink (Mar 13, 2016)

Hamilton mine.

Reactions: Way Cool 4


----------



## Brink (Mar 13, 2016)

Moma had to put her feet in water.

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Brink (Mar 13, 2016)

Lunch at the Dangerous Conditions Cafe. Overlooking Sunk mine.

Dangerous? Yup. This one has shafts (holes in the ground) that drop a few hundred feet. A few sticks and some leaves cover them over.

Reactions: Way Cool 4


----------



## Brink (Mar 13, 2016)

Some interesting wood.

Reactions: Way Cool 2


----------



## Tony (Mar 13, 2016)

Looks like a dang good time! Tony

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Nature Man (Mar 13, 2016)

Always great to get outdoors. Looks like a good time was had by all. Can't believe your weather. Chuck

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Brink (Mar 13, 2016)

Nature Man said:


> Always great to get outdoors. Looks like a good time was had by all. Can't believe your weather. Chuck



It was a good time. Very warm, hit 60* by the afternoon.
Warm enough to wake up peepers, ticks, 
And...
The snake I stepped on.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## barry richardson (Mar 13, 2016)

Beautiful country! Seems like it might be a good place to look for relics, but a metal detector around an iron ore mine might be a problem....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## gman2431 (Mar 13, 2016)

very cool and something that hits close to home for me. 

My family is from the UP and iron ore runs through the veins. If it wasn't for ore and my great grand father I wouldn't be here! 

All the pits up there have collapsed and are stocked with trout now and I fish them every time I'm there. Makes me wonder what that little trout sees down there that my great grandfather also might have.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## woodtickgreg (Mar 13, 2016)

Cool thread. I would think that water is still pretty cold this time of year. Beaver stick?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## brown down (Mar 18, 2016)

that twisted tree would make a killer rustic base for a table!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## HomeBody (Mar 19, 2016)

How did they get that stuff hot enough to cast during the revolution? Did they use coal for heat? Amazing what people did under primitive conditions. Gary


----------



## Brink (Mar 19, 2016)

HomeBody said:


> How did they get that stuff hot enough to cast during the revolution? Did they use coal for heat? Amazing what people did under primitive conditions. Gary



Coal maybe. But there is lots of hardwood in the area.
I wouldn't consider the conditions primitive for the time span. Figure by mid 1700's, this area had been settled for over 100 years, some places 150 years. Europeans, mostly Dutch and English were setting up cities, infrastructure, transportation, etc. I would bet the foundries were on par with what the Europeans had. For the early trading companies, it would have been more economical to set up foundries in the colonies, use local resources and workers, than to keep shipping goods over the ocean.


----------



## Kevin (Mar 19, 2016)

It's so cold up there even the trees seek shelter underground . . . .


----------



## Brink (Mar 19, 2016)

Kevin said:


> It's so cold up there even the trees seek shelter underground . . . .
> 
> View attachment 99736



Dude! Your transporter is f'd up. Send her back before I demonstrate going ape $*#t!

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Kevin (Mar 19, 2016)

Brink said:


> Dude! Your transporter is f'd up. Send her back before I demonstrate going ape $*#t!





Dat's funny rat der.


----------



## Brink (Mar 19, 2016)

Getting mad, real mad, @Kevin !!!

You landed her in philly!

Reactions: Way Cool 2


----------

